# Vote Leyan Lo for the 2011 Youtube Symphony Orchestra



## DavidWoner (Dec 10, 2010)

http://goo.gl/cOJy0

Go Leyan! He is awesome at violin and cross on left and stuffs. You can vote once a day, and should do so. For Leyan.

LIKE OMG AND WOW FAMOUS VIOLIN RUBIKS


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 10, 2010)

Done  I'll do it every day if I don't forget to 
Nice playing skills.
Good luck, Leyan.


----------



## Godmil (Dec 10, 2010)

Ooh, he's good!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh yes, he is incredible! I love instrumental  So relaxing! I'll try to remember to vote every day, I'm bookmarking the link


----------



## Dene (Dec 10, 2010)

Go Leyan! I'll vote every day.


----------



## blade740 (Dec 10, 2010)

Voted for Leyan because he's awesome but that does NOT mean I support this whole "cross on left" thing.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

Does anyone have some rough numbers as to how many votes the winners have gotten previous years?


----------



## Kian (Dec 10, 2010)

Voted for Leyan. Listened a to a lot of these people, they're all fantastic.


----------



## ZamHalen (Dec 10, 2010)

I might not vote for Leyan to tell you the truth.But I more than likely will.


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 10, 2010)

You've got cool Mozart bowings.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh, just to throw this out there because I'm sure most people haven't heard...
Leyan was chosen to be a part of the YouTube Symphony Orchestra and will be headed to Australia in March!


----------



## ianography (Jan 12, 2011)

i wonder if he'll do a meetup with feliks... lol jk but that would be cool


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 12, 2011)

Wooooo! Go Leyan!


----------



## Dene (Jan 12, 2011)

Way to go Leyan! Let us over this way know about your travel plans. We could totally organise a comp or at least a meeting for all the auscubers


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 12, 2011)

This is great! video was made very well. :tu


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 12, 2011)

I'd like to take 100% of the credit. Thank you.


----------

